

White House: You Should Be Able to Unlock Your Phone If You Own It - the_watcher
http://gizmodo.com/5988388/white-house-you-should-be-able-to-unlock-your-phone-if-you-own-it

======
the_watcher
Official WH response here: [https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/make-
unlocking-cel...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/make-unlocking-
cell-phones-legal/1g9KhZG7)

